# Instrument display in habitation area of Hymer



## jugbite (Jul 20, 2012)

Hi
I have a few problems with the instrument display on my Hymer B644 (the one above the habitation door).

Firstly, it should light up when a rocker switch is operated but it doesn't. I undid the screws that hold in place but could see no obvious bulbs.

Secondly, the meter that shows the condition of the main vehicle battery has stopped working although the meter for the habitation battery is fine.

Thirdly, the waste water indicator has stopped working although the fresh water one is ok (I haven't cleaned the sensor rods in the tank yet).

Any thoughts would be gratefully appreciated.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

There are 2 bulbs at the back of the control panel which can be accessed when the panel is removed,I had to change one.You are correct when you say they are only illuminated when the rocker switch is pressed either way,they are a push in fit and are similar to the instrument bulbs in a car dash.

First thing to do with the waste indicator rods is to clean them all with a vinegar soaked cloth,I have to do mine regularly.Can't help with the battery state meter.My thoughts are,as you have several simultaneous faults with the control panel it could be component failure in the panel.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

If the waste water is always showing empty, just check that the dump valve is shut - otherwise it will always show empty.(I got it wrong on my Arto at first, because I was turning the handle to 90 degrees to the vertical end pipe, whereas the actual valve is in the horizontal bit before the vertical)

If valve is shut follow advice above.

The water meters on most MHs are notoriously unreliable and the rods seem to need a lot of attention.

Geoff


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

See if you can get a qualified Electrician to check it out.

I say this because a replacement panel cost is eyewatering.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I'd check all your fuses (large and small) starting with the electrblock, then the ones on the hab battery, then the ones on the engine battery.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Quote "Hi 
I have a few problems with the instrument display on my Hymer B644 (the one above the habitation door). 
Firstly, it should light up when a rocker switch is operated but it doesn't. I undid the screws that hold in place but could see no obvious bulbs. 
Secondly, the meter that shows the condition of the main vehicle battery has stopped working although the meter for the habitation battery is fine"

Just to check . . Is the rocker switch on the far right on or off ?
(If it's off it might be like mine & not show batteries state)
And will not illuminate the panel.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Did you fix it?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes Bill, follow up posts mean everything :wink: 

tony


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

GEMMY said:


> Yes Bill, follow up posts mean everything :wink:
> tony


Was it my post that helped you ? . . . . If it was then gord blimy, that must be a first :silly:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

:?: 

tony


----------

